# Signatures



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there a specific thread regarding signature rules? Ie. Are pictures allow? What size? etc.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Smoog said:


> Is there a specific thread regarding signature rules? Ie. Are pictures allow? What size? etc.


Gold members may add non-commercial signatures.

There's isn't a rule regarding pictures, just use your common sense - a small image will be fine, a huge animated gif of bouncing boobs would probably be removed.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Gold members may add non-commercial signatures.
> 
> There's isn't a rule regarding pictures, just use your common sense - a small image will be fine, a huge animated gif of bouncing boobs would *probably* be removed.


:laugh:


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Gold members may add non-commercial signatures.
> 
> There's isn't a rule regarding pictures, just use your common sense - a small image will be fine, a huge animated gif of bouncing boobs would probably be removed.


Hi Lorian, I cant add a signature or send private messages, whats the reason??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gaz90 said:


> Hi Lorian, I cant add a signature or send private messages, whats the reason??


Your not a gold member or been a member long enough for PM's yet either


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> Hi Lorian, I cant add a signature or send private messages, whats the reason??


he just said it, gold members can do it, you are not gold.

This may help you to understand

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

thanks lads


----------

